# sanding dust



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

the dust in my eye. makes them red.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

is it the dust or the smoke?


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

When sanding ceilings dont stand directly below buttjoints and seams with mouth open.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Don't pee into the wind. Don't pee up hill. And don't eat yellow snow.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

FF is not lick and stick tape


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The whif hates It when I do this..:yes:
I think that's the main reason I do It!:whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Good to see that cap getting a work out.:thumbup:


----------

